# Veyron goes for a swim.



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

MatWiz said:


> No, it will be listed as "factory refurbished".
> 
> mw


Can you imagine being the guy showing up at a Bugatti reunion with that "sign"...:rofl:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Very costly mistake..


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

That'll buff/dry right out...


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Jeezus how many times can we post this article? :rofl:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

*Good grief...*

...Texans just don't give a sh!t do they?


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Does anyone even skim page 1 before posting?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

:rofl: I have other more distracting things to do than skimming bimmerfest all day long.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 3, 2007)

pjhansman said:


> "The Veyron***8217;s powerful engine gurgled like an outboard motor for about 15 minutes before it died"
> 
> and you're too feckin' stupid to even turn the engine off...???


Srsly I was thinking the exact same thing! :tsk:

I guess he has more money than sense


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Calliope said:


> Srsly I was thinking the exact same thing! :tsk:
> 
> I guess he has more money than sense


No, it died. Smart to keep it running. Positive pressure keeps the salt water out, no?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

hahahahaha

i lol'd


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Owner's name Andy Lee House, 34, according to LaMarque police. His business http://www.performanceautoworld.com/


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> :rofl: I have other more distracting things to do than skimming bimmerfest all day long.


I highly doubt that.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I hope this thread doesnt' get merged with TXSTYLES...he'll report me for posting in his thread.... :lmao:


----------



## tachiro (Nov 13, 2009)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Eddie Griffin was driving it....he has a history of this. :lmao:


soo stupied, what is he smiling about


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

This just in....

http://jalopnik.com/5404403/exclusive-video-of-bugatti-veyron-crashing-into-texas-lake

OOops!


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

mtbscott said:


> Owner's name Andy Lee House, 34, according to LaMarque police. His business http://www.performanceautoworld.com/


So he's a salvage rebuilder of totaled cars :rofl: ?!

Business must have been slow for him. . .I'm sure he'll have his hands full now rebuilding the Veyron and reselling it.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

ffej said:


> This just in....
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5404403/exclusive-video-of-bugatti-veyron-crashing-into-texas-lake
> 
> OOops!


:yikes:

Kinda makes you think he may have done that intentionally. . .

The story has been getting world-wide attention from this, and it's ironic that his profession is rebuilding totaled exotics. Ballon Boy scenario, anyone?


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

Two threads on the same subject, 38 minutes apart.  :tsk:

You know what we need it's a Search function.


----------

